# HD6770 overclocked to 900Mhz (overclocked) core and 1200Mhz (stock) VRAM



## doomgiver (Nov 2, 2012)

This is my first attempt at any sort of overclocking.

*Testbed :
*AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (stock) with CM hyper 212 evo
GSkill 4 GB DDR3 @ 1088 Mhz
Gigabyte GA-880GM UD2H
Sapphire *HD 6770* 1 GB GDDR5
Windows 7 64 bit
Corsair VX450
AMD Catalyst 12.10
Sapphire Trixx
MSI Afterburner
MSI Kombustor
GPUz
HWMon 64

*Default clocks 
*775Mhz Core
1200 VRAM

Stage 1 :
doomgiver overclocks his HD 6770 - Imgur
Default clocks

Stage 2 :
doomgiver overclocks his HD 6770 - Imgur
I didnt go directly to 820...800 Mhz was the first stop. I didnt screenshot at that time, as im lazy 

Stage 3 :
doomgiver overclocks his HD 6770 - Imgur
Next, 850 Mhz. Tested it fully for over an hour. totally stable temps and FPS. If cant push beyond 1000Mhz, i'll prolly stick with this

Stage 4 :
doomgiver overclocks his HD 6770 - Imgur
870 Mhz... very tricky. It actually slowed down wrt 850 Mhz. Framerates dropped. I asked around on IRC, and was advised to bump up the memory freq. At this point, I was about to give up, and revert to 850Mhz.

Stage 5 :
doomgiver overclocks his HD 6770 - Imgur
Decided to give it a last try. Bumped to 900 Mhz. Quite stable, though the fps was jumping at times.

Final Result:
doomgiver overclocks his HD 6770 - Imgur
AT last!! 

*Next Target :* 1Ghz and beyond 

Note : you might notice the timestamps are non linear, this is because i messed up the screenshot naming in my first attempt, and then had to go back and do it again.

As i dont have any sort of benchmarking tool, im unable to provide scores. (i do have furmark, btw)


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 2, 2012)

*cough*3dmark suite*cough*


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 2, 2012)

the size is huuuge.
it may take a few days to get it 

this is stupid.... if i close the overclocking software.. the gpu reverts to default settings... is this normal?
how do i get a "permanent" overclock?


----------



## Myth (Nov 6, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> *cough*3dmark suite*cough*



Is it free ? 
If not, whats free ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 6, 2012)

they are free..


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2012)

the win98 appearance???? WTf...


----------



## Naxal (Nov 13, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> the win98 appearance???? WTf...



Feels nice to use it as lesser graphical desktop suites and eyes when running office and such apps for hours and hours


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 13, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> the win98 appearance???? WTf...


I seriously have NO idea how that happened. I guess I didnt just notice 

anyway, who notices the OS when you are playing games 



Naxal said:


> Feels nice to use it as lesser graphical desktop suites and eyes when running office and such apps for hours and hours



actually, i run my windows on my laptop at minimal eyecandy, everything turned off... guess i didnt really notice it, both being same, after i turned on my computer.


----------



## markus75 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi doomgiver,

If you are trying to have a linear result you should upgrade your specs higher than the current specs of your PC and also it will require many trials to get the perfect and linear result. Also, you should have a screenshot of the result to be able to compare each stages.

pcb assembly house


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ yeah, i have the screenshot of every step, in my main post.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> the size is huuuge.
> it may take a few days to get it
> 
> this is stupid.... if i close the overclocking software.. the gpu reverts to default settings... is this normal?
> how do i get a "permanent" overclock?



why you are uisng multiple OC apps ? just use the Trixx and uninstall AFB. Make a OC profile and fan profile with Trixx - save it and from options make sure TYrixx startup option with windows and set clock on chnages in enabled and also the fan speed option.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> why you are uisng multiple OC apps ? just use the Trixx and uninstall AFB. Make a OC profile and fan profile with Trixx - save it and from options make sure TYrixx startup option with windows and set clock on chnages in enabled and also the fan speed option.


i've stopped using MSI AFB, since it didnt support over 900mhz core.

trixx is good enough for me. and yes, i implemented the startup fan suggestions made by you  
thanks.

but as my pc is not currently working, im unable to do any more tweaking


----------

